# Hello!



## Hixxy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey everyone i stumbled accross this site looking for some supplements, but i got reading and it seems like theres alot of good advice from everyone here. So i thought id register and pick up some good tips.

A little about me i spose, im 21 and live in Gloucester and basically ive decided i want to bulk up quite a bit. Joined a gym just need to set some goals get some supplements and find some help. :wave:

Spose thats about it. Cheers


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

yoooo dude welcome to the forum what gym are you training at in gloucester i dont live to far !


----------



## Hixxy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey man im at virgin active at the mo its close to where i live so its easier for me to get there after work n that


----------



## SteveKent86 (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome Hix I'm sure you will find the help you're looking for on here


----------



## Hixxy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the forum....


----------



## 8lade (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome buddy!

PS:I am newbie in here too hehe


----------



## steven5 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys,..

I am aami new in this site,..

welcome here its great site for getting information,...

thanks,..


----------



## smudge13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome dude get posting, some great advice on here


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello mate & welcome to the forum 

Do you DJ in your spare time


----------

